# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Rick Mitchell leaving KOCO

## Tydude

The Lost Ogle is reporting that after 18 years at KOCO 5 that Rick Mitchell is leaving KOCO 5 and is going to be working at NBCDFW in Dallas.Hopefully the reports are false. If anyone knows any more details about this rumor let us know

----------


## venture

Eh, he probably had to make a move. Should get a nice size bump in pay.

----------


## adaniel

Not shocking since KOCO cannot hold onto talent if its life depended on it.

I wish Mr. Mitchell the best if this is true. With that in mind, I'm not so sure this is a good career move for him. Take it from personal observation, weathermen in the DFW aren't nearly as important as they are here and he will feel it. 

This may be one of the few markets where the stations live and die by their weathermen (and thus they hold far more sway in pay negotiations). DFW stations, OTOH, weathermen are viewed as annoying nerds that tell you if its raining or not. Forget any special toys, radars, or an army of stormchasers. Oh, and GOD HELP YOU if you interrupt tv. Sure there may be a tornado on the ground in Downtown Dallas and people's lives are in danger, but you have interrupted Lost, American Idol, CSI, etc. so prepared to get an avalanche of ugly emails the next day. My buddy from schools works for the ABC affiliate down there and it happens every time there is bad weather.

----------


## Tydude

Update:here is an story article from the lost ogle about rick leaving KOCO 5 http://www.thelostogle.com/2012/07/1...nel-5/#respond

----------


## Tydude

its official Aaron Tuttle has confirmed the reports that he is leaving KOCO 5

----------


## venture

The biggest question still remins who replaces Gary when they run out of embalming fluid.

----------


## Tydude

NBC DFW says that Rick will be joining the station in late August so maybe Rick is going to help out with the search for his replacement

----------


## ou48A

Dallas may be less pressure for Rick? He seems like a great guy. . I wish him well.

So who do they hire as a replacement?
Michael Armstrong should get a look.
He already has a local identinity and has done a very good job when covering severe weather.

----------


## OKCTalker

Pretty thin bench in KOCO's weather department. There's Rusty McCranie and that's about it.

----------


## soonerliberal

That is a huuuuuge market jump.  Number 44 to number 5.  And if it is NBC DFW, that's even better... they are an owned and operated station.

----------


## John1744

I'll miss Rick but it's hard playing 3rd string between two power houses like Mike Morgan and Gary England.

----------


## Tydude

if i am michael armstrong i will applied for the head weather positions at Channel 5 because he will be perfect for that job.He really wanted to be the main metrologist when Gary leaves and if he leaves

----------


## Tydude

this is a tweet from Rick Mitchell twitter.com/RickMithellWX
Yes,its true.I'm Moving to Dallas. It was the toughest decision of my life.The Last 18 yrs in OK have been wonderful.Thanks to you!

----------


## Easy180

Probably need some weather guys down in DFW after the debacle this spring...Probably pump up his tornado credentials left and right

----------


## boscorama

Rick is the ONLY member of the Ch5 team I like; sorry to see him go. Wonder if being in a bigger market isn't such a great move for an OKC weatherman. 

Good for Dallas, bad for us.

----------


## MikeOKC

This is a HUGE step up for Rick Mitchell. What I'm wondering is if they're adding to the NBC 5 team or if David Finfrock, who is a DFW television icon (and chief meteorologist), is leaving. Finfrock has been at NBC 5 since the mid 70's. Big shoes to fill if he's replacing Finfrock. Best of luck to a great guy - go get 'em Rick!

----------


## Tydude

> This is a HUGE step up for Rick Mitchell. What I'm wondering is if they're adding to the NBC 5 team or if David Finfrock, who is a DFW television icon (and chief meteorologist), is leaving. Finfrock has been at NBC 5 since the mid 70's. Big shoes to fill if he's replacing Finfrock. Best of luck to a great guy - go get 'em Rick!


No David Finfrock is staying he is in the morning newscast so basically he is going to a higher market but is not the main weather person

----------


## MikeOKC

> No David Finfrock is staying he is in the morning newscast so basically he is going to a higher market but is not the main weather person


So Rick is going to do morning weather only? If I was a betting man, I'd bet you Rick's going with the understanding he'll be groomed to take the 5, 6 & 10 when Finfrock retires.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

This is very frustrating because koco is known for this. Aaron Tutle, Tyler Suiters, Maggie Carlo, John Flick, and now Rick Mitchell. This is why News 9 should be everyones favorite news channel, their called "Oklahoma's Own" for a reason.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Feel sorry for Jessica Schambach, seems like shes koco last veteran in a way.

----------


## Tydude

his last day is August 20th at KOCO 5

----------


## Tydude

> This is very frustrating because koco is known for this. Aaron Tutle, Tyler Suiters, Maggie Carlo, John Flick, and now Rick Mitchell. This is why News 9 should be everyones favorite news channel, their called "Oklahoma's Own" for a reason.


i will watch news9 when Gary England  retires  he is so boring during severe weather coverage

----------


## MikeOKC

> i will watch news9 when Gary England  retires  he is so boring during severe weather coverage


Oops, Tydude, you just gave away your age. There was a time when Gary England was a lot of things, but boring wasn't one of them.

----------


## soonerguru

Genuinely sad to see Rick Mitchell go. Consummate professional. Easily the best weatherman in the market. Appealed to the intelligence of viewers and had a wonderful, calming presence on the air -- even during extreme weather events. 

I watch KOCO because it's the only Ogle-Free option on local TV, but he was easily the top of the heap at that station.

----------


## joshnziggy

I'm beginning to wonder why there is such a big turn over going on at KOCO the last year or two!? People keep leaving, replacements go on the air and then some of them have already left. Then, who can forget the big morning show shake up! It sounds to me like something is going on behind the scenes that we are missing. Bad management? Behind the scenes feuds? I can't help but wonder! It would be a really good move for KOCO if they hired Sarah Libby back as Rick's replacement, if she would even consider the opportunity. She was the only Oklahoma meteoroligist that was accurate and didn't over exaggerate during severe weather coverage! Best of luck to Rick in his new career path!!

----------


## aintaokie

Rick will not only fill the spot left when David Fenfrock leaves, he will continue a KXAS legacy of excellent & long time meteorolgists that began with the late Harold Taft who stayed with Channel 5 DFW for over 40 years.  I still remember David Fenfrock when he was just out of college.   Best of luck to Rick......




> This is a HUGE step up for Rick Mitchell. What I'm wondering is if they're adding to the NBC 5 team or if David Finfrock, who is a DFW television icon (and chief meteorologist), is leaving. Finfrock has been at NBC 5 since the mid 70's. Big shoes to fill if he's replacing Finfrock. Best of luck to a great guy - go get 'em Rick!

----------


## SoonerDave

> Genuinely sad to see Rick Mitchell go. Consummate professional. Easily the best weatherman in the market. Appealed to the intelligence of viewers and had a wonderful, calming presence on the air -- even during extreme weather events.


This+. Rick Mitchell is a superb member of this market and refused to buy into the HysteriaVision of others.

----------


## t3hwookiee

I am going to greatly miss Rich Mitchell!! I'm not a fan of Armageddon Mike or Gary at all. This is a bummer.

----------


## mark

> Genuinely sad to see Rick Mitchell go. Consummate professional. Easily the best weatherman in the market. Appealed to the intelligence of viewers and had a wonderful, calming presence on the air -- even during extreme weather events. 
> 
> I watch KOCO because it's the only Ogle-Free option on local TV, but he was easily the top of the heap at that station.


i agree with you on all points here

----------


## Tydude

well tomorrow is Rick last day so make sure you guys watch channel 5 at 5 6 and 10 they are planing on showing some highlights from the past 18 years at KOCO 5

----------


## soonerguru

> well tomorrow is Rick last day so make sure you guys watch channel 5 at 5 6 and 10 they are planing on showing some highlights from the past 18 years at KOCO 5


I never really care much about local broadcasting professionals, but my wife and I are still pretty bummed out about Rick leaving. Can't KOCO come up with some dough to keep the guy around? Is DFW really that much of a lure? People love the guy here.

----------


## Tydude

Rick just did his last weather forecast on KOCO 5 and his 18 years at KOCO 5 has ended

----------


## progressiveboy

> I never really care much about local broadcasting professionals, but my wife and I are still pretty bummed out about Rick leaving. Can't KOCO come up with some dough to keep the guy around? Is DFW really that much of a lure? People love the guy here.


 Well the biggest lure would be a top 20 TV market, much bigger salary, more prestige etc.. Not to mention that DFW has world class shopping, world class restaurants, 4 major sports franchises much better cultural amenities than OKC. I believe that this is "much of the lure".

----------


## TaoMaas

> Well the biggest lure would be a top 20 TV market, much bigger salary, more prestige etc.. Not to mention that DFW has world class shopping, world class restaurants, 4 major sports franchises much better cultural amenities than OKC. I believe that this is "much of the lure".



I would be extremely surprised if the cultural amenities of Dallas vs OKC played much of a role in Rick's decision.  Sometimes, these things are more about family.  When you're one of the main anchors at a tv station, you're away from your family quite a bit.  You're off work while your kids are in school, then gone to work when they're at home in the evenings.  You miss many of the school plays, ballgames, etc...  Maybe Rick just traded a bit of fame for family.

----------


## adaniel

> Well the biggest lure would be a top 20 TV market, much bigger salary, more prestige etc.. Not to mention that DFW has world class shopping, world class restaurants, 4 major sports franchises much better cultural amenities than OKC. I believe that this is "much of the lure".


I seriously doubt a self confessed weather geek like Rick Mitchell makes career decisions based on how close he is to a Neiman Marcus. 

From what I remember growing up there, weathermen aren't viewed as very important in the DFW market, whereas in OKC stations live and die by their meteorologists. At the same time, I'm sure it can be very stressful to have that kind of weight put on you. Plus, a bigger market can probably pay a bit more (although I worry about him going to KXAS--their ratings stink). 

I must say his performance last night was one of the best sendoffs I've seen from anyone in TV news. No phony "I love you's" or awkward blubbering. He is a very humble, down-to-earth person and I wish him the best.

----------


## ou48A

> Well the biggest lure would be a top 20 TV market, much bigger salary, more prestige etc.. Not to mention that DFW has world class shopping, world class restaurants, 4 major sports franchises much better cultural amenities than OKC. I believe that this is "much of the lure".


Dallas has a reputation of being a plastic place, Rick Mitchell is a man of inter substance.
 He doesn’t need many of those types of things to be happy.
When you grow up in a place like rural Nebraska you learn to create your own fun and inter security. 
There are many of us who grew up in small town rural Oklahoma who can relate.

----------


## TaoMaas

> ...in OKC stations live and die by their meteorologists. At the same time, I'm sure it can be very stressful to have that kind of weight put on you.


Relatively recently, Ch. 5 seems to be going "wall-to-wall" in their weather coverage, many times blowing out regular programming long after 4 & 9 have gone back to scheduled programs.  Doesn't seem to matter if it's tornados, grass fires, or ice storms.  I'm sure they're doing it in an attempt to become OKC's 'go to' station for disasters.  As you mentioned, it can be very stressful to be on camera for several hours at a time.  I wonder if that played any part in Rick's decision.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Well the biggest lure would be a top 20 TV market, much bigger salary, more prestige etc.. Not to mention that DFW has world class shopping, world class restaurants, 4 major sports franchises much better cultural amenities than OKC. I believe that this is "much of the lure".


He said he waited to make any kind of job move until his kids were through school. Has zero to do with DFW being amenity overcrowded. It's just about populace being overcrowded at its best.

----------


## Tydude

NBCDFW announced that Rick will be doing the 4 and 10 newscast Monday-Friday and the Chief Meteorologist who just sign a 5 year contract and once the 5 year contract expires he will retire will do the 5 and 6 newscast.

----------


## okcpulse

> Well the biggest lure would be a top 20 TV market, much bigger salary, more prestige etc.. Not to mention that DFW has world class shopping, world class restaurants, 4 major sports franchises much better cultural amenities than OKC. I believe that this is "much of the lure".


Certainly doesn't lure me to DFW.  I prefer to grow OKC's amenities than be spoon-fed by pre-existing conditions of another metro area I have absolutley no vested interest in, much less any connections whatsoever.  That being said, as others have mentioned on this board, I doubt his decision was weighed based on the factors above. An opportunity at NBCDFW is more of a career decision.  DFW's amenties are the icing on the cake.  

Besides, comparing a metro of 6.5 million to a metro of 1.5 million is no where near a fair comparison.

----------


## RadicalModerate

is rick mitchell a tv weatherman?  or is he, like, the protagonist of Kahlil Gibran's book, "The Prophet"?
(the adoration is nearly overwhelming. i just don't get it.  of course, i'm confident that rick wears more tasteful ties . . .)

----------


## venture

> NBCDFW announced that Rick will be doing the 4 and 10 newscast Monday-Friday and the Chief Meteorologist who just sign a 5 year contract and once the 5 year contract expires he will retire will do the 5 and 6 newscast.


Grammar. :-P

Anyway. It is good to see the original agreement finally public. There was little reason for Rick to leave a Chief spot in OKC for AM weather guy in DFW. Good move for Rick all around.

----------


## Bunty

> Probably need some weather guys down in DFW after the debacle this spring...Probably pump up his tornado credentials left and right


You mean from the mega hail storm they had?

----------


## venture

So going by TLO it is coming down to Zach Daniels (former KWTV), Dan Threlkeld (former KFOR), David Payne (current KFOR), and Damon Lane. Dan Threlkeld would be a solid pick as it would bring him down from Tulsa, though it is more of a lateral move. Zach Daniels would be very good and he is my pick to replace Gary at KWTV when the time comes. So would that be a consideration that he might be offered a ton of cash by the Griffins to jump KOCO? David Payne I think is too good in the field, but has put in his time to be a chief somewhere. Damon Lane comes across as the most unqualified out of all of these and too green.

----------


## Tydude

I think Damon will stay as a Morning weather person so i think David Payne will get the job over at Channel 5

----------


## ou48A

Who is the new noon WX guy on Chanel 4 and who did he replace?

He seems like he doing a decent job.

----------


## Tydude

> Who is the new noon WX guy on Chanel 4 and who did he replace?
> 
> He seems like he doing a decent job.


According to Channel 4 he is just a 5th meteorologist just helping out during severe weather coverage and KFOR says no one is leaving from the Weather Department

----------


## boscorama

Well, does KOCO have a chief met at this time? Ch 4 has an abundance of good ones, any of which could be a good leader at 5.

There was a blurb in the OK about Rick being promoted to prime time news in Dallas. Good for them. Though I don't care for the 5-team, Rick is the only one I would miss.

----------


## Tydude

KOCO 5 doesn't have a Chief met at this time Rusty is just filling in for the weekday evening newscast

----------


## Tydude

They brought in a new Girl named Jennifer who i believe is going to help them out while they are looking for a new chief

----------


## Anonymous.

You guys remember Grant Johnston, from KFOR?

I was down in DAL around a month ago and saw him on a local station doing weather. They can just pay the big bucks.



David Payne and Mike Morgan are probably some of the best TV meteorologists in the state.

----------


## boscorama

According to the article in the Oklahoman, Grant Johnston also works at Rick's new station.

----------


## KG4KBU

I think David Neal or Jame Paul (J-P) dice would be good. JP is here on this video Birmingham Tornado - Fox 6 Weather Coverage - YouTube

----------


## FFLady

TLO reporting that they selected Damon Lane to replace Rick......

----------


## SoonerDave

> According to the article in the Oklahoman, Grant Johnston also works at Rick's new station.


Sure does. Saw him on a news commercial this weekend while I was in Dallas. It was really weird seeing Mitchell and Johnston's faces on a Dallas newscast. Really miss Rick Mitchell's levelheadedness.

----------


## venture

> TLO reporting that they selected Damon Lane to replace Rick......


Apparently KOCO wants to replace viewers with...I guess nothing. LOL 

He may be a nice guy and all, but a horrible choice.

----------


## Tydude

they ask David Payne and he say no and they ask other people and the turn it down and the only option is Damon Lane

----------


## FFLady

Just curious - was it offered to Rusty?

----------


## Tydude

> Just curious - was it offered to Rusty?


we don't know if it was offered to Rusty it might but i think he didn't want to be the chief

----------


## SoonerDave

Okay, someone more media savvy than I needs to help - why would a meteorologist already working for an extended period of time at a TV station _not_ want to become chief at that station? Too much pressure to "inflame" the weather for ratings? Bad hours? Something else? I could understand why someone _not_ already in TV weather wouldn't want to make that jump necessarily, but if they're already _at_ a station...just wondering

----------

